# Most boring Tour ever



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok, maybe not ever - but I have been watching the Tour since early 1990ies.
I think I have watched every stage of every Tour since then, at least 2-3 hours worth of every stage. I did watch every stage of this year's tour. Yes, even team time trial.

It could be just me. Maybe I am just tired and jaded. But this year's Tour was the most boring I have seen, by a great deal. Even more boring than last year's - but at least there is explanation for that. Everyone crashed out.

I just can't remember being all that excited about ANY stages, perhaps with exception of Tony Martin late escape. Everything else was "meh" at best. Yeah, Quintana tried something in the end, but with a 3 minute lead, come on. Yes, Greipel dominated the sprints. Yes, Sagan dominated in green. But he never won anything. No interesting breakaways/cat-and-mouse games. No heroics. No panache. Boring.

Am I alone in this assessment? Please convince me this tour was awesome in some respect. What was I supposed to be excited about? What was the highlight of this years Tour?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree it wasn't the most exciting tour I've seen. Froome and his companions were just too scowly and businesslike. Charisma? What's that? As for Quintana, maybe he should've been less timid. 

But I don't think it was any more boring than the Indurain tours or the Armstrong tours. And how 'bout that bjarn bjurner featuring Bjarne Riis? Plus, Sagan did keep it lively. I didn't care when he crossed the finish line. First, second, fourth, it didn't matter to me. Except in the pure mountain stages, he was always in the mix, slugging it out. 

Plus, even at their most sedate, the grand tours are always charismatic events. The ever-changing landscape. The ever-changing road conditions. The weather. The spectators, both ruly and unruly. The way sheer happenstance sometimes rules the day.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

the wiggins win was not exactly intriguing either. i love the new tour layouts where the first week counts, especially for the GC men, we saw different racing than we usually do the first week. froome's attack during first day in the pyrenees was legendary stuff-i'm convinced we will be discussing that for many years to come. 

it's also clear to me that in the non-doping era we are not going to see any epic solo rides, or less than controlled climbs, so great stages like 2003 alpe d'huez or floyd landis breakaways are things of the past. clean racing does have its limitations and impacts the show, no question about it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

There's more to tour racing than the GC and the points Jersey. In fact those two contests are always the most boring


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Tour has to give out more points at stage finishes.
The Green Jersey is a joke now. Sagan rode a great race but he didn't win a single stage. 
Sagan would have deserved the old combine jersey for being a good all-rounder.
The Green should go to Greipel.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The Tour has to give out more points at stage finishes.
> The Green Jersey is a joke now. Sagan rode a great race but he didn't win a single stage.
> Sagan would have deserved the old combine jersey for being a good all-rounder.
> The Green should go to Greipel.


Seeing the hard core speedsters sitting in the minibus barely finishing stage after stage only to trot out a few times for 100 meters is the joke. Like human dragsters they should have a 'Tour de Sprint' for them. Riders like Sagan are closer to true athletes, even climbing in the mountains as Sagan did in the first few mountain stages in the alps.

The Sky portion of the Tour was indeed boring with their expressionless faces grinding away; even the domestics crushing the other GC contenders. Quintana needs to grow a pair and slog it out with them rather than drafting for 14 stages hoping for a virtually impossible opportunity to gain back that much time.

Rich


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Mapei said:


> ...Plus, even at their most sedate, the grand tours are always charismatic events. The ever-changing landscape. The ever-changing road conditions. The weather. The spectators, both ruly and unruly. The way sheer happenstance sometimes rules the day.


I have become so jaded it has taken something from my enjoyment of the tour. At one point during this tour I was thinking I would largely ignore it next year. However, at the end of the day I believe what is quoted above will bring me back.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Too bad TJ had to drop out. He would have surely made things more interesting.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Made more boring by neutralizing the race a couple stages. What next, bring out a yellow flag (ala nascar) anytime an accident occurs?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Rich Gibson said:


> Seeing the hard core speedsters sitting in the minibus barely finishing stage after stage only to trot out a few times for 100 meters is the joke. Like human dragsters they should have a 'Tour de Sprint' for them. Riders like Sagan are closer to true athletes, even climbing in the mountains as Sagan did in the first few mountain stages in the alps.
> 
> The Sky portion of the Tour was indeed boring with their expressionless faces grinding away; even the domestics crushing the other GC contenders. Quintana needs to grow a pair and slog it out with them rather than drafting for 14 stages hoping for a virtually impossible opportunity to gain back that much time.
> 
> Rich


what? Quintana missed the win by a few seconds more than one minute. I would not quite put that in the "virtually impossible" category.

toweard the end there, valverde, quintana, contador, and others kept setting up escapes to see where Froome was - and they NEVER found him in the vulnerable place they were looking for until Quintana rode away.

This matter of testing and contenders trying to see if the leader is on the edge is the essence of grand tour cycling.

in a post-tour interview with froome, froome said that he was unsure whether he could weather those attacks.

From my armchair, he looked almost invincible. But we don't know, and the challengers don't know. quintana almost got that final minute. And, we are all left wondering whether Porte can win the entire deal next year, based on what he did this year. That is the essence of GT racing.

WWE wrestling is out there if you want personalities.

If you want players grimacing in pain, watch soccer - there is little else to watch except the hysterics of the fake injuries.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Making the first week count so much to the GC contenders does not build enough drama of overtaking the rest of the field and each other for wins and jersey. I can certainly get caught up in the grueling stages of cobbles etc. but not at the expense of a wonderful story to unfold as the days reach Paris. Especially with what Mapei said; "The ever-changing landscape. The ever-changing road conditions. The weather. The spectators, both ruly and unruly. The way sheer happenstance sometimes rules the day."


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The tour has become too tilted in favor of climbing stages for GC. Riders who used to gain some time advantage in the ITT and then try to defend during climbs (Evans, Wiggins, even Hinault back in the day) added a dynamic that was different from racers who wait for the climbing stages. It's become pretty one-dimensional with the current crop of GC riders all waiting for the last few mountain stages.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking about the same Tour route but in reverse. Climbers have their lead after the mountains, then break aways, and team tactic take on a new routine.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I enjoyed this year's TdF.

was better viewing than anything else on cable (except maybe some Archer re-runs).


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

PJay said:


> ...
> 
> WWE wrestling is out there if you want personalities.
> 
> If you want players grimacing in pain, watch soccer - there is little else to watch except the hysterics of the fake injuries.


Frivolous exaggerations which have nothing to do with the discussion. Personalities are not the issue, well rounded athlete cyclists are.

Rich


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Rich Gibson said:


> Frivolous exaggerations which have nothing to do with the discussion. Personalities are not the issue, well rounded athlete cyclists are.
> 
> Rich


Describe what you would like to see in your ideal tour.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree that this Tour was pretty low on the excitement level but I think that Wiggo's Tour was even more boring. As were Big Mig's Tours. 

Some of the Lance Tours were snoozers too.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

troutmd said:


> I was thinking about the same Tour route but in reverse. Climbers have their lead after the mountains, then break aways, and team tactic take on a new routine.


According to Steven Hawking, you will just have to wait a little while.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The last week was very exciting. Clean humans can't crank the watts out for three straight weeks. The races are designed to keep everyone watching. If you want a three week climbingfest, I suggest watching the Vuelta. The first week is to get teams to actually send all-around riders as well as their climbers. Without it, the race would be very different. I thought even the first week had drama with the whole T.Martin yellow jersey race. Just because Sky controlled it from the second week on, doesn't take away from the race. We all want clean racing, and this is what it "should" look like. You want super human efforts, do away with doping controls and call it the unlimited class of racing. The team with the best program wins.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

IMV, 2014 was more boring. Once Nibali's main contenders e.g. Contador and Froome had crashed out, it was just a demo ride for Nibali. 

IMV, the last week of the 2015 race was interesting with Froome noticeably getting tired, Quintana noticeably improving his performance, Nibali doing a Lazarus impersonation and Valverde being, well, Valverde. Froome wasn't far off cracking on stage 20 and then everyone would have hailed the exciting 2015 win for Quintana.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

PJay said:


> According to Steven Hawking, you will just have to wait a little while.


Hawking's would agree the Tour is another version of the NBA model. If you want to only see the outcome, tune in for the last two minutes as the game organizers want high, game-long TV ratings by keeping the game close for the first 46. Only difference is the NBA doesn't have a parade lap at the conclusion of the game.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Let's face it: The TdF was not a sport created for TV, like American football. 

I thought Armstrong definitely made it more interesting, at least more fun. But that was only if you clung to the feeble hope that he was, in fact, clean- I did, though I still had some doubts.

Just couldn't figure out how, if he was being tested constantly, he *could* be cheating......but then I realized how much of a money machine it all was.

Anyway, I usually end up watching bits and pieces, and mostly toward the end.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Christine said:


> Let's face it: The TdF was not a sport created for TV, like American football.
> 
> I thought Armstrong definitely made it more interesting, at least more fun. But that was only if you clung to the feeble hope that he was, in fact, clean- I did, though I still had some doubts.
> 
> ...


American football wasn't a sport created for TV either. It was a multi-billion dollar industry long before TV was ever invented, indeed before motion pictures were ever invented. We like to think of NCAA grade/classes cheating scandals and players unionizing are new things...in fact they date back to before the NCAA was ever founded at the beginning of the 20th century.

However American Football was the first and only sport to view TV as another viable media format to raise viewership...as opposed to viewing TV as something only negative that destroys live viewership. Bill Byers adapted football to the TV medium, which ended up being a wildly successful effort.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

dnice said:


> it's also clear to me that in the non-doping era we are not going to see any epic solo rides, or less than controlled climbs, so great stages like 2003 alpe d'huez or floyd landis breakaways are things of the past. clean racing does have its limitations and impacts the show, no question about it.


HaHaHaHa! This is funny, non doping era?

Anyway, I must have been watching another race. I thought it was pretty friggin exciting.
Griepel smoking the Sprints, Sagan so close so many times, the black guy from small team taking polka dot, the English guy from same team with amazing race skill/strategy comes from behind and drops the two front guys to win the stage, Tony Martin finally getting yellow, Nibali showing everybody he still can drop the best on a tough climbing stage, crashes, mayhem, 3 French guys winning stages especially Tibot on the Alp, the TJ drama, Froome/Nibali confrontation, Valverde showing he still has it, Quintana attacking on the Alp and Sagan's white knuckled descent to try for the stage win.

That English guy from the small team winning that stage and Sagans descent is worth watching many times.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

BacDoc said:


> HaHaHaHa! This is funny, non doping era?
> 
> Anyway, I must have been watching another race. I thought it was pretty friggin exciting.
> Griepel smoking the Sprints, Sagan so close so many times, the black guy from small team taking polka dot, the English guy from same team with amazing race skill/strategy comes from behind and drops the two front guys to win the stage, Tony Martin finally getting yellow, Nibali showing everybody he still can drop the best on a tough climbing stage, crashes, mayhem, 3 French guys winning stages especially Tibot on the Alp, the TJ drama, Froome/Nibali confrontation, Valverde showing he still has it, Quintana attacking on the Alp and Sagan's white knuckled descent to try for the stage win.
> ...


yup, because you have proof that the level of doping in pro cycling is the same as the lance era. cue the usual doping forum diatribes...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

troutmd said:


> Hawking's would agree the Tour is another version of the NBA model. If you want to only see the outcome, tune in for the last two minutes as the game organizers want high, game-long TV ratings by keeping the game close for the first 46. Only difference is the NBA doesn't have a parade lap at the conclusion of the game.


whatchut talking about, most nba games have PLENTY of momentum swings during the game, especially during a playoff. A superstar player can easily get hot and light it up for his whole team and gets the crowds into it. Come on dude don't even compare Le tour to NBA playoffs. As far as the last 2 minutes in an NBA game with all foulings, I will agree with you there. I wish the NBA would call those intentinal fouls as intentional (2 shots plus the ball) as this will discourage intentionals


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> whatchut talking about, most nba games have PLENTY of momentum swings during the game, especially during a playoff. A superstar player can easily get hot and light it up for his whole team and gets the crowds into it. Come on dude don't even compare Le tour to NBA playoffs. As far as the last 2 minutes in an NBA game with all foulings, I will agree with you there. I wish the NBA would call those intentinal fouls as intentional (2 shots plus the ball) as this will discourage intentionals


I agree --- both the NBA and the Tour have become needlessly boring because they have generally become predictable events. I'd prefer the NBA change their intentional "hack a dude" rule along with the Tour's final stage a long individual "race of truth" TT where 2 minute or more gaps can potentially melt away.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

dnice said:


> the wiggins win was not exactly intriguing either


When was the last time a yellow jersey led out the final sprint on the Champs?

At least Wiggins didn't hide at the back of the bunch like a scared little bunny.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> When was the last time a yellow jersey led out the final sprint on the Champs?
> 
> At least Wiggins didn't hide at the back of the bunch like a scared little bunny.


Who are you talking about? Froome is one of the most aggressive yellow jersey leaders in recent years. He attacks when leading, will close down a gap himself, and virtually never concedes even a placing at the end - will sprint to come in ahead of competitors. Maybe people forget what it's like to see a GC leader who can't attack on a climb...


----------



## coleman22 (Jul 30, 2013)

i thought this year was awesome! i've only been watching the tour since 2008 so maybe that has something to do with it but i found it really interesting to watch the other teams gang up on sky one after the other in an attempt to crack froome.

sagan was awesome and his descent into Gap was a highlight for me. the first week was great to watch, love me some echelons.

cobble stage was fun to watch as well, with froome surprising everybody by staying on the bike.

alpe d'huez was amazing. quintana really impressed me, and i think he's got a much better shot at beating froome next year. it was good to see somebody put sometime into froome, sometimes he looks like he's indestructible.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, this year had some really good moments. The GC and green jersey battles were boring (at least Quintana lit things up a bit the last two days in the Alps).


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

There needs to be the yellow swapping around between the GC riders, it's just boring when Froome gets it and holds on to the end. Let's face it, Froome was very in control. He knew he wasn't going to lose the yellow on AdH even.

Anyone else think it was interesting that Sky domestiques were so super strong early on, then the talk was about how that looked like doping, and soon after the domestiques (not Thomas) fell back and gave up time ... and Froome said how it was hard? I thought it was a show from Sky.

I'll watch next year, but I want some lead changes and I want people to actually get caught doping. This micro-dosing is unsportsmanlike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

il sogno said:


> Some of the Lance Tours were snoozers too.


We'll always have 2003. 

--

This year's TdF was rather good, both in moments, strategy and route. Slashing Sky for excellent planning and execution and Sagan for not winning stages while winning green and being Contador's super domestique is uninformed at best.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

kbwh said:


> We'll always have 2003.
> 
> --


Wait, didn't USADA/UCI ban that entire era of cycling or something? ;-)


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

kbwh said:


> We'll always have 2003.
> 
> --
> 
> This year's TdF was rather good, both in moments, strategy and route. Slashing Sky for excellent planning and execution and Sagan for not winning stages while winning green and being Contador's super domestique is uninformed at best.


Exactly!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Perhaps Miguel Indurain should return to racing the tour to remind us just how boring it can get.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sometimes I think the overall winner (yellow) should be required to win a stage (ignoring ITT/TTT). That is, the GC winner is the person with the lowest total time who also won at least one stage. Would not have changed this year's results (Froome won stage 9 or 10, I believe) but might encourage some more aggressive riding by the GC contenders.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

bike981 said:


> Sometimes I think the overall winner (yellow) should be required to win a stage (ignoring ITT/TTT). That is, the GC winner is the person with the lowest total time who also won at least one stage. Would not have changed this year's results (Froome won stage 9 or 10, I believe) but might encourage some more aggressive riding by the GC contenders.


I like that idea. Gives quite a few more people a shot at the overall.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

The first week was exciting but when Froome showed his "awesomeness" on the first mtn stage it seemed like every team gave up and started racing for second (think 1999 Tour when Lance gifted the Ventoux stage to Pantani). Team Sky looks, reacts/acts very similar to Postal, to me.


----------



## pescarr (May 24, 2010)

*super boring being in yellow since stage 8*

I felt sorry for Froome when he and Port crashed into the motorcycle, but knew it was over with when the of
power to be gave him all the time back he lost, I think it would have made for a better Tour if they had at least given Froome the same time as Port when he crossed the line.

this was the best TDF Ever, they had a TT for the final stage 1989 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tour_de_France

The Lance years were the worst, he was so doped up you had to be brain dead not to see it and if you crossed that sociopath you were f..ked!



dnice said:


> yup, because you have proof that the level of doping in pro cycling is the same as the lance era. cue the usual doping forum diatribes...


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

I enjoyed this year's TdF !:thumbsup:


----------



## pescarr (May 24, 2010)

*Nobody said they did not enjoy it, they said it was boring!*

Phil & Paul had to start sensationalize everything, because it was so boring, Bob Roll did the same thing, that is to keep you the viewer there, they still have to sell advertising!

NTA What did your video have to do with the TDF, the music was so hideous I had to turn the sound off, then the video, you must have never raced yourself if you found this year exciting, Froome in lead from stage 8 to end stage 22!


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

My videos have nothing to do with TDF that was just my training videos.. did you except somebody else to lead the race i didn't …
FY


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

pescarr said:


> Phil & Paul had to start sensationalize everything, because it was so boring, Bob Roll did the same thing, that is to keep you the viewer there, they still have to sell advertising!


Well there you go. That's your problem. Stop watching crappy NBC broadcasts and watch Eurosport or something and the Tour will be much more interesting.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

pescarr said:


> Pyou must have never raced yourself if you found this year exciting


Sweet, please regale us with some of your racing stories!

I'm always keen to hear those glorious tales from cat 4 pack fodder about how they would have won if they hadn't been stuck behind that last crash.


----------



## pescarr (May 24, 2010)

*The thread is about the TDF not your boring video*

NTA this is not the Place for you to post your video, I think Face Book to your personal friends would be a better choice! 

If the truth hurts do not post your personal cycling video's on a serious cycling forum!

Would you really want to listen to that music when you are riding down such a beautiful road?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Lets talk about what was not boring. 1. Cav coming back to win stages, the yellow jersey for the first time and move up on the list of stage wins. Return of a dominant rider. 2. How many sprint finishes decided by photo finish? 3. A former champion crashing and trying to fight back. That is some drama. 4. Panache of the favorite attacking on a down hill to take a victory. 5. A once in a lifetime crash on a shortened stage caused by fans, some motor bikes in the final mile with the yellow jersey A. running for his life, and B. riding a neutral support bike. (Ever seen that before?). 6. two ITT which involved climbing instead of the usual flat ones that favor specialist vs. GC men. 7. Rain and hail on one stage and slick roads that caused the race leader to crash in the final week. Along with a few other top challengers. 8. Internal battles within teams BMC and later Movistar as to who was stronger and should be the teams leader. 9. Emergence of youth, Yates in his first tour rode way above his age and Alaphalippe was aggressive like he is in the classics. 10. Sagan honoring the world champs jersey by winning Green again and animating the race every chance he got. Best world champ performance in the tour in how long? 11. Green jersey and Yellow jersey, both with a +1, reading the wind and keeping a break going into the final. Again, Froome taking a page from Hinault or Merckx and being opportunistic with a psychological blow. 12.The regular beauty that is France, Spain, Andorra, Switzerland. My memory of the tour is not one of boredom. The fact that there was no direct man on man to the line between the top GC guys doesn't discount the event or result. Maybe Nairo will be the new Poulidor and never win. The Merckx era saw him with few challengers at times. So how did I do to refresh the memory of the race?


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Bee-an-key said:


> * So how did I do to refresh the memory of the race?*


Well done; sums up my thoughts and yes your memory is far better the mine but that is pretty low bar.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

NTA said:


> I enjoyed this year's TdF !:thumbsup:


2015 Tour De France Thread??!!!

ya'll are getting trolled into the wrong dead thread folks


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

BCSaltchucker said:


> 2015 Tour De France Thread??!!!
> 
> ya'll are getting trolled into the wrong dead thread folks


Its not dead yet, it doesn't want to go on the cart.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Bee-an-key said:


> Lets talk about what was not boring. 1. Cav coming back to win stages, the yellow jersey for the first time and move up on the list of stage wins. Return of a dominant rider. 2. How many sprint finishes decided by photo finish? 3. A former champion crashing and trying to fight back. That is some drama. 4. Panache of the favorite attacking on a down hill to take a victory. 5. A once in a lifetime crash on a shortened stage caused by fans, some motor bikes in the final mile with the yellow jersey A. running for his life, and B. riding a neutral support bike. (Ever seen that before?). 6. two ITT which involved climbing instead of the usual flat ones that favor specialist vs. GC men. 7. Rain and hail on one stage and slick roads that caused the race leader to crash in the final week. Along with a few other top challengers. 8. Internal battles within teams BMC and later Movistar as to who was stronger and should be the teams leader. 9. Emergence of youth, Yates in his first tour rode way above his age and Alaphalippe was aggressive like he is in the classics. 10. Sagan honoring the world champs jersey by winning Green again and animating the race every chance he got. Best world champ performance in the tour in how long? 11. Green jersey and Yellow jersey, both with a +1, reading the wind and keeping a break going into the final. Again, Froome taking a page from Hinault or Merckx and being opportunistic with a psychological blow. 12.The regular beauty that is France, Spain, Andorra, Switzerland. My memory of the tour is not one of boredom. The fact that there was no direct man on man to the line between the top GC guys doesn't discount the event or result. Maybe Nairo will be the new Poulidor and never win. The Merckx era saw him with few challengers at times. So how did I do to refresh the memory of the race?


Well said! 

Plus a wheelie across uphill finish line. Some of the closest sprint finishes ever. Many exciting moments!


----------

